# Devil’s flower died



## Milkyway (Nov 8, 2019)

Got an L1 Devil in the mail, and it’s been a few weeks and she suddenly dropped dead. I’ve never tried to raise such a young mantis, so I blame my inexperience. I was a bit impulsive unfortunately. I fed her quite a few fruit flies, but I’m wondering if I didn’t feed her frequently enough. I think I fed her every other day. Do nymphs need more frequent feeding? I can’t think of anything else that could’ve killed her.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 9, 2019)

Devils flower mantids are very sensitive to heat and humidity, and I'd assume that because they are so fragile that  L1s should be fed daily. I've never kept them myself though, so don't take my word over someone else's!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 9, 2019)

Sorry @Milkyway.

Idolos can take housefly at i1, so yes definitely daily hydei feedings. 

Also, i1 idolos want a daily misting and maybe 50pct humidity.

You dont have to.keep them as hot as folks say, but its best to. Days 85F min, more like 95F though. Nights 68F is fine.

Also, they get very stressed out trying to climb smooth surfaces. They should always have tractable surfaces within sight so they can reach for that, if they lose stable footing.

Get another, and try again. Ask for an i2 though.


----------



## Milkyway (Nov 14, 2019)

> On 11/9/2019 at 10:08 PM, hysteresis said:


Wow I had no idea. They’re so tiny! I did have a few climable surfaces—one led to the top, and one to hang on—but for some reason it mostly hung out on the bottom, and tried to climb the glass a lot. I must not have had enough coarse materials for it. Thanks for the insight and advice.

My only concern with trying again would be shipping it during winter (we already have snow here ), if it has a heater and insulation do you think it would be fine?


----------



## Jaywo (Nov 14, 2019)

Shipping is ok if you have enough heat during transport so heat packs is the key.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 14, 2019)

Jaywo said:


> Shipping is ok if you have enough heat during transport so heat packs is the key.


Heat *and* box insulation. I shipped i2s to a friend, from Toronto to Quebec city, 2 days. Perfect arrival. And it's been c-c-c-c-cold.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 14, 2019)

Why would anyone send you a first instar? It was bound to die as it was to young to send. It also did need to eat every day. Buy a

cheaper and easier mantis to start with and buy from someone who won't see such a young mantis.


----------

